# anyone else rely on garageband



## melodyfirst (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.garageband.com/artist/johnahamilton

list links to your site on garageband.com

tell wether the program worked or if you needed a better program or list faults or good components of the program

i downloaded audacity and seems like crap compared to garageband

i know this isnt as good as a studio or protools but i have had fun logging in a few hours of recordings

the tone seems optimum to my ears


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

one time i peed in the bed- exwife was really angry- but i think she didnt research enough about what is and what should never be- ya know?
relying on stuff is not smart.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you gotta click on the green arrows at the end of the song titles or yu hear nothing- i keep getting buffering trubbles- but sounds good- i notice theres no chicks screaming my name in any of your tunes- so yu get a 8 out out of 10.
nice lead playing.
i like it- thanks


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Its funny but I like working with Garageband - I've used protools and cubase, but when I'm doing edits, garageband just makes it the easiest. And when putting in loops as needed, its great. So, yeah, its what I'm using. I would like a few feature that I think should be there, but take the good with the bad.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

I use it for demoing some stuff, I like the fact that I can put a band together pretty fast, then you don't loose the ispiration. Its ok for fast stuff, if I need more I use Digital Permormer.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

*cough* *cough* www.jamstudio.com *cough* *cough*


Anyway...its a pretty good tool and tis free....teh toolz are everywhere!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice link guitaristz- thanks.
very simple and intuitive- a good little tool.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

no problemo 

I really like it for jamming to and understanding the relationship in my soloing to chord tones ,etc lots of fun too


----------

